

Cryptosphere - Encrypted P2P web application platform - mike_esspe
https://github.com/cryptosphere/cryptosphere

======
markbao
I might be the square here, but for something as serious as an encrypted P2P
platform that is meant to evoke trust and privacy and security, the silliness
of that README is an odd match.

And I don't think that's a trivial thing, as this is meant to be a
foundational product used to build secure systems, and the marketing of the
product (the GitHub README) contributes to how people will see it, whether
they decide to use it, and is ultimately is a part of the landscape of the
development of secure, encrypted systems.

~~~
indrax
I think they're trying to say that they're at a stage that they don't want to
evoke trust, they want to evoke scrutiny and perhaps play testing.

~~~
markbao
Ah, that makes sense. I'd prefer a big red box that says "Not for production
use" and a clean README to be more direct, but I suppose this works.

~~~
velis_vel
[http://i.imgur.com/4dZq0ZI.png](http://i.imgur.com/4dZq0ZI.png)

Like that?

------
synctext
Their internal cryptocurrency for P2P is not far fetched. In fact, something
similar has been deployed by scientists and used on small scale since 2007:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/login.jsp?tp=&arnumber=666351...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/login.jsp?tp=&arnumber=6663517)

Disclaimer: dev of this system

------
stokedmartin
There are simple and compelling reasons penned by the creator[0]. I ain't an
expert in security, although the key idea of a local backend with P2P
activities makes intuitive sense to secure data from eavesdropping.

Ideas from a related project[1] like de-centralization, self-management of
small servers (as opposed to server farms) distributed around the globe could
be leveraged in cryptosphere? Diagram explaining interactions in Elijah[2]

[0] [http://tonyarcieri.com/the-cloud-isnt-dead-it-just-needs-
to-...](http://tonyarcieri.com/the-cloud-isnt-dead-it-just-needs-to-evolve)

[1] [http://elijah.cs.cmu.edu/](http://elijah.cs.cmu.edu/)

[2] [https://github.com/cmusatyalab/elijah-
cloudlet/blob/master/d...](https://github.com/cmusatyalab/elijah-
cloudlet/blob/master/doc/papers/satya-ieeepvc-cloudlets-2009.pdf)

------
Egregore
I think that having an internal cryptocurrency, like bitcoin would improve the
system. For example it would allow me to mine some coins by sharing my 2Tb HDD
for 2 months and then have a place to backup my 100Gb of data for one or two
years without worrying that my node will be down and my backed up data will be
deleted from the network. What do you think?

~~~
p4bl0
It seems to be a deliberate choice they made. See this page of their wiki:
[https://github.com/cryptosphere/cryptosphere/wiki/Philosophy](https://github.com/cryptosphere/cryptosphere/wiki/Philosophy).

~~~
Geee
Hmmm.. I don't understand much of what that says. It seems that the bartering
system basically means, between participants: I will store some of your data
and you will store some of my data. And I will provide bandwidth for your data
and vice versa. Both nodes agree to this deal. That way, nodes establish long-
term relationships exchanging storage and bandwidth. Is that correct?

But, is there a way to buy/sell storage or bandwidth, without bartering? Could
there be an economic incentive to run large-scale nodes providing service for
buying customers?

------
immad
Sounds like an interesting idea. I don't think it is able to execute code in a
p2p fashion so it's probably better to call it a web publication/storage
platform

------
nardi
Has any thought been paid to network attacks like black holes, white holes,
gray holes? Attempted network partitioning with sleeper agents? Etc.

~~~
3ot
Check the code, search through the wiki and then you can create an issue.
Claiming something without even knowing the facts is really convenient, isn't
it?

